# Fall season prep



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds great, it's so exciting when you see that light go off in their heads, and you know they really and truly "get it". Congrats on a job well done!
My trainer would strongly disagree with anyone who says goldens aren't worth anything in upland hunting, BTW.


----------



## GoldenGrady (Jun 5, 2009)

I had more than 1 person tell me that about Goldens. Things like "there too show bred out..." or they have to many generations of pet stock in their blood to gamble on a good field one etc. One memorable comment was when I was at the line in a "fun trial" I had a guy tell me he stayed just to see my dog work because he "hasn't yet seen a Golden perform well in the uplands, there primarily a waterfowl specialist" I'd like to see the breed gain some more respect, it's only a few that have preconceived notions, most think highly of Golden's, heck we all know they are capable of so much, it's not our fault that they are an unbeatable family pet. I love the fact I can have an awesome dog with my kids and family and a loyal eager companion in the woods/water. 
When I get my 1st wild grouse with him I will fall to my knees with pride joy and thanks. I know preserve birds are 1 thing, wild birds are another but I'm doing the best I can with what's available to me. Good luck to all of you pursuing the fields with your Golden's!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My golden is a show CH and you should have heard the snide comments when we turned up to watch the lab national hunt tests! However, he's doing an awesome job in our new endeavor of field training, and in just his 6th lesson he had a live chukkar shot over him in heavy cover, and he ripped right in there and hunted it up without a problem or hesitation. His trainer says I need to learn to shoot because "this dog deserves to be a full time hunting dog, never mind the hunt tests". Goldens CAN retrieve!
I'm on a mission with my dog to prove that this awesome bred can do everything that's asked of them. They can go from the breed ring to the obedience ring to the field to the agility ring to a nursing home to the floor with your babies, without any problems.
Go get that grouse!




GoldenGrady said:


> I had more than 1 person tell me that about Goldens. Things like "there too show bred out..." or they have to many generations of pet stock in their blood to gamble on a good field one etc. One memorable comment was when I was at the line in a "fun trial" I had a guy tell me he stayed just to see my dog work because he "hasn't yet seen a Golden perform well in the uplands, there primarily a waterfowl specialist" I'd like to see the breed gain some more respect, it's only a few that have preconceived notions, most think highly of Golden's, heck we all know they are capable of so much, it's not our fault that they are an unbeatable family pet. I love the fact I can have an awesome dog with my kids and family and a loyal eager companion in the woods/water.
> When I get my 1st wild grouse with him I will fall to my knees with pride joy and thanks. I know preserve birds are 1 thing, wild birds are another but I'm doing the best I can with what's available to me. Good luck to all of you pursuing the fields with your Golden's!


----------

